# Can't get past old hurt and personal guilt



## abigail82 (Aug 21, 2011)

less than a year after we were married my husband went to prison, I knew of his history when we met and got together, I believed he was done with that part of his life, him going to prison was a complete surprise and threw me for a loop, he was gone for 4 years, over that time I went through many stages of anger and hurt and depression, our relationship was on again and off again, I even had a child while he was gone, once he was released we got back together and now I still find my self angry for him being gone and find myself carrying enormous guilt over my infidelities during his prison sentence. What can I do? The first year he was back home things were ok but now I don't get any emotion or passion from him and I feel like we are stalled out and going nowhere!


----------



## KJ5000 (May 29, 2011)

You're human and four years without ANY physical pleasure/contact with anyone else in NOT realistic.
Where I'm from if you get "sent up" for an extended period of time it's a given/accepted that a woman going to "do her thing."
Only someone incredibly selfish would expect you to be celibate for 4 years ESPECIALLY when he is the one that put himself in that situation. 

That said, his main issue is probably the child. Having sex with someone else is one thing but having a child is another.

You have to decide if you can live with intermittent periods of resentment from him. 
MAYBE in the distant future that will subside but I doubt it.


----------

